# Mold during curing?



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anyone have good pics of mold during drying and curing? I am going 'by the numbers' and they are at 69% HM in jars. Burping for an hour 3 times a day... I noticed some white on a few buds but I don't know if it is mold or not... Any help is greatly appreciated!
I attached 6 pics with different camera settings to help...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 29, 2011)

i guess my peepers r bad ur sumtin but I don't see any gray mold/powdery mildew. How does the bud smell? Is a dry greyish powder coming off when you agitate the buds?


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 29, 2011)

With my glasses on and a 5x mag glass... it looks like VERY fine white hairs. The smell is a little green due to premature harvest, but smell is improving with curing. No nasty smell, no powder from agitation... the hairs are flexible when scraped and do not fall off of the bud or stems.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 29, 2011)

u sure you're not mistaking the capitate stalked trichomes for mold?

EDIT: can you get a micro shot? Just wonderin'.


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 29, 2011)

It could be the trichomes without the heads. But they just started appearing today on about 20% of the flowers. They seem to be mostly on the thin stems and not as much on the leaves or pistils. In the Cervantes bible, there is a microscopic picture of 'cystolith' hairs that may be what I am seeing??? 
The reason for my concern is that this white appearance was not there last night...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 29, 2011)

if they are cystolithic hairs, they are mostly calcium carbonate and are normal for cannabis. When in doubt, remove the bud from the curing jars and dry them more w/ a fan on them. That's odd that they just appeared tho if they ARE INDEED cystolithic hairs.


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 29, 2011)

I have them back on drying screens for awhile... trying to get better close up pics with my camera... the hairs all tend to grow 'upward' on the plant which leads me to think they are a normal part of the plant. I assume if they were mold, they would grow in any direction...
Thanks for the advise 7greeneyes!


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 29, 2011)

I got some better close up pics...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 29, 2011)

And moldy bud will have a greyish/white/or brown spiderwebbing over the bud, whereas trichomata(thc "crystals" as it were) are very close to the bud and attached by the trichome root.


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 29, 2011)

I am getting better with my camera... tell me what you think of these...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 29, 2011)

What strain is that? That's the wispiest bud I've ever seen unless it a pure Sativa. That could easily be a layering of trichs, like I said, there's usually a spiderwebbing effect when mold grows. And it (mold) grows in clumps or effected areas not like that unless the stems are still damp.


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 29, 2011)

This is my White Widow. I hastily harvested her premature because she had a couple of male flowers that popped and she and 3 others were pollenated. I harvested them to prevent my other 4 from getting pregnant also! LOL! I know made a mistake and should have just carefully inspected for any more male 'sacks', but these 4 pollenated plants were so far behind the others that I decided to harvest early. I'll try to post pics from the others in a bit...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 29, 2011)

that could easily be the infamous "white" of white widow you're seeing. Matter of fact I'm pretty sure I've seen that on premature buds I've dried...lol. Sux bout the balls that dropped tho...
If u got a black light, that'll be your biggest tool into figgering it out. Mold spores will appear a distinctive green hue when put under a black light, according to the article below and other sources (me...lol).



p.s. here's a good read to give u a lil more 411 on the subject. url: hxxp://sparkreport.net/2009/08/what-you-should-know-about-mold-issues-on-marijuana


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 29, 2011)

My other 4= first 4 pics White Widow and last pic= AK47... yellow color is from HPS lights.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 29, 2011)

:hubba: righteous cola/bud shots, Widow Lover. :cool2:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2011)

That aint no mold. What color were the trichs?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 30, 2011)

I could certainly be wrong, but it looks like mold to me--mold can certainly be white.  White hairy stuff growing off the bud like in the pic is not normal, even with white strains.  We are also talking about plants taken way early.  I cannot imagine it being trichs--doesn't look like trichs or anything good.  It looks nasty to me and I am not sure whether I would be for smoking it or not.....


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 30, 2011)

Pics in post 10, that looks like mold to me.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 30, 2011)

LOOKS quick dried but the stems were still too moist. Like i said b4, if the stems were wet, then mold growth would follow the moisture. Won't be sure unless u check for green phosphorescence under a black light. Aspergillus is nasty, even for ppl with healthy immune systems.


----------



## Dunge (Dec 30, 2011)

I can see it now.
Keep it away from everything.
Mold is everywhere, but only expresses itself in proper conditions.
You seem to have provided ideal conditions in this case.
Next time hang stems until they snap when bent.
This I have read and done. Seems to work.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2011)

I could be wrong,,but never seen it look like hair.White or Grey Dust,,but not hair. Course that weed dont look like something ya would want to smoke anyway.


----------

